# garage door problem



## nappel (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi, when I use my garage opener today my door opened only half way, so I pull the string to open it more. It opened fine, but now I can't get it to work from the control button. Spring is spinning and it makes noise but not moving. Any ideas of what has happened?


----------



## JeepCop (Dec 17, 2006)

Not a garage door expert, but what do you mean by spring is spinning?


----------



## nappel (Jan 16, 2007)

unfortunately i'm not a garage expert either... the spring right above the door has always being spinning before and that what was opening door, but now it spins but door doesn't opens.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 7, 2006)

nappel,

When you pulled the string you disengaged the door from the opener.

You need to re-engage the door with the opener by manually positioning the door so the door catch engages with the opener.

...Christopher

P.S. by "spring is spinning" I think you mean "screw drive is spinning".


----------



## nappel (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Christopher, I'll try that... 
before I pull the string it was only opening half way, do you know what caused it?


----------



## Christopher (Dec 7, 2006)

nappel,


> before I pull the string it was only opening half way, do you know what caused it?


 Check for physical and visual obstructions in the door path. Most openers have photocells that detect objects *near* (just behind) the door path.

Check the positions of the opener trip switches along the drive screw track. One should be near the opener motor which determines the full open position. The other is just above the door opening which determines the fill closed position.

...Christopher


----------



## JeepCop (Dec 17, 2006)

So it's a screw drive as opposed to chain or belt? 

If there are no obstructions, another thing to check is the amount of open and close force your garage door is currently set at. There should be a dial of some sort on the opener that allows you to adjust the force used in opening and closing the door.


----------



## sheeter (Jan 14, 2007)

Also, if the garage door opener was preset at a certain range of motion, the opener thought that it had opened the door all the way. Try closing the door all the way by hand, then re-engage the screw drive. Use the controller to open the door. If it stops half way, then disengage it, open it the rest of the way, and re-engage it. Try closing the door with the controller to see if it goes all the way down. Let us know if you are succesful.


----------



## nappel (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you all for recomendations! I got door to work by re-engaging door with the opener. It opened half way at first. I manually opened and closed it a couple of times and re-engage opener again, that seems to do the trick. Thanks again!


----------

